# Finish apprenticeship work hours in different state



## billyjohnson (Jun 17, 2006)

I will be finishing my apprenticeship classroom hours next june. When i am done with the classroom hours i want to move out west and finish my apprenticeship work hours. Do i have to work with a execurive chef or will any acf certified chef work? Do i have to live by a acf chapter?


----------



## billyjohnson (Jun 17, 2006)

no one can help me?


----------

